# Cyrberpower PowerPanel work on Gentoo?

## dman777

I wanted to get an inexpensive UPS for my home PC(gentoo system) so if the power goes off it will do a graceful shutdown. I see that the NUT drivers package was developed for UPS's and Linux. Which brand UPS should I get that would work on my Gentoo system using the one of the NUT drivers?Last edited by dman777 on Sun Aug 21, 2011 4:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jaglover

All boxes in my household have an APC, sys-power/apcupsd works great, Linux or BSD. Also, apcaccess utility (comes with package) lets you to connect to your APC UPS and adjust parameters.

----------

## dekeonus

APC equipment doesn't really fall into the budget category ...

An Eaton Powerware pw5110 is what I've been running my server on:- using the NUT bcmxcp_usb driver. It was cheap and after 6 years has just failed ... but it did save the machine + equipment plugged into it. The pw5110 worked without issue apart from the issue; it allowed the machine to halt properly. I had about 2min of runtime before the battery dropped to critical level and the shutdown was initiated. - well worked flawlessly after I bought a USB addin card. I had issues with the previous motherboard which had bad capacitors which manifested itself as sporadic usb issues (voltage was swinging widely and wildly, and by relation so too the current) -which led the the UPS disconnecting & reconnecting rapidly (and the shared scanner I had not quite gotten around to throwing out, actually turns out to be working fine).

have a look at the supported hardware for NUT. http://www.networkupstools.org/stable-hcl.html

Check the unit you're looking at is listed on that page before purchase.

Some of the cheapest equipment manufacturers readily available in Australia (Cyber Power & Socomec) have incomplete product listings and so I've avoided ordering a replacement from those brands.

----------

## dman777

I want to get the Cyberpower CP825LCD UPS. Does anyone know if their Linux software called Powerpanel compile and work correctly on Gentoo?

----------

## dman777

Just a follow up...I got a 850watt Cyberpower pure sin wave UPS and it works awsome. Their daemon works great on Gentoo.

----------

## Jaglover

Thank you, this certainly widens the choice next time I shop for an UPS.

----------

## bjlockie

Most USB UPSes will wo0rk with NUT.

I don't use the CyberPower software but my CP550HG works fine.

----------

